# Legale DDoS Angriffe?



## HHerrTechNews (24. Juni 2012)

In den Niederlanden will die Partei D66 DDoS angriffe zum Teil legalisieren.
Hierbei wird ein DDoS Angriff als eine Art Protest angesehen, was mit einer Sitzblockade gleichzusetzen ist.
Im Vorfeld sollen Firmen, die als Ziele ausgewählt worden sind benachrichtigt werden, damit sie sich darauf vorbereiten können (Ähnlich einer Demonstration).

Die DDoS Angriffe, die kriminelle Absichten haben, sollen jedoch weiterhin Illegal bleiben.

Was haltet ihr von der Sache?
Ich finde das eher kritisch, da bei einer Demonstration ja eher die Aufmerksamkeit im Vordergrund steht, und der Finanzielle Schaden sich in Grenzen hält ist das bei DDoS Angriffen problematisch, da normalerweise immer ein enormer Schaden entsteht, und sie sich direkt gegen eine Firma oder ähnliches richten und nicht nur um z.b. die Arbeitsbedingungen einer Firma


Quelle 1
Quelle 2

LG
HerrTechNews


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2012)

Völliger Schwachsinn, vor allem bei kleineren Unternehmen, da solche Aktionen meist unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. --> Die Aktion würde keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen, ergo Zweck verfehlt.
Außerdem entseht bei so etwas immer finanzieller Schaden, was mit einer Sitzblockade z.B. nicht gleichzusetzen ist. Da werden die Demonstrierenden halt aus dem Weg geschafft, bei nem DDos kann man die Rechner nicht einfach abschalten oder wegtragen.
Ein DDos ist auch immer gegen den Einzelnen gerichtet, nicht gegen eine Thematik wie schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen oder Atommülltransport. Also schon von Anfang an die falsche "Waffe".


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde nicht das man eine DDos Attacke mit einer Sitzblockade gleichsetzen kann. Denn bei der einen stehen reale Personen dahinter, bei dem anderen reichen wenige.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn, vor allem bei kleineren Unternehmen, da solche Aktionen meist unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. --> Die Aktion würde keine Aufmerksamkeit erregen, ergo Zweck verfehlt.
> Außerdem entseht bei so etwas immer finanzieller Schaden, was mit einer Sitzblockade z.B. nicht gleichzusetzen ist.
> Da werden die Demonstrierenden halt aus dem Weg geschafft, bei nem DDos kann man die Rechner nicht einfach abschalten oder wegtragen.
> Ein DDos ist auch immer gegen den Einzelnen gerichtet, nicht gegen eine Thematik wie schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen oder Atommülltransport. Also schon von Anfang an die falsche "Waffe".


 
Auch  "Demonstrierenden halt aus dem Weg geschafft" kostet Geld.
Stimme Dir aber sonst eher zu.


----------



## rabe08 (24. Juni 2012)

Wieso denkt Ihr eigentlich, dass eine Blockade immer illegal ist? Wenn ich gegen den "Verkehrswahnsinn" eine Demo auf der A1 Freitag nachmittags anmelde (wichtig ist hier "anmelden", nicht "beantragen", eine Demonstration wird nicht genehmigt sondern ist ein Grundrecht), wird die zuständige Polizeibehörde diese zunächst verbieten. Das nächste Amtsgericht wird sie mir dann genehmigen.

Niemand hat ein Recht, nicht durch ein Demonstration behindert zu werden. Eine Demonstration muß nicht leise und unauffällig sein, sondern sollte Laut und auffällig sein. Kritisch sehe ich ich die "Automatisierung" von Online-Demonstrationen. Wenn hingegen 100.000 Leute im Sekundentakt auf F5 drücken, ist das legitim. Würde viele Webseiten sollte es reichen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Juni 2012)

Dadurch werden nur mehr dazu aufgefordert sich damit zu beschäftigen und das Wissen/Werkzeug wird dadurch stark verbreitet, solche Aktionen werden signifikant zunehmen, und natürlich überwiegend Illegal.
Kleine übergewichtige Kiddies die lieber vorm PC sitzen und zu faul sind aus dem Haus zu gehen und wirklich demonstrieren 
Welche Botschaften tragen den solche Angriffe, keine (!), wann wird denn schon ein schreiben übermittelt warum so ein angriff geschehen ist, fast nie.
Fazit : Sinnloser Schuss nach hinten.


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2012)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Auch  "Demonstrierenden halt aus dem Weg geschafft" kostet Geld.
> Stimme Dir aber sonst eher zu.


 
Die kosten im Prinzip nur die Polizeibeamten, die bei ner brisanten Demo sowieso dabei sind. Einen Server neu aufsetzten oder ein Backup aufspielen wird da wohl teurer sein ganz zu schweigen von den Ausfallkosten.

Das Problem bei nem DDos ist, dass er meist nicht "manuell" stattfindet, d.h. das nicht 100k Leute gleichzeitig auf F5 drücken, sondern das alles automatisch abläuft. Die meisten "Demonstranten" wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass sie "mitdemonstrieren". Ihr PC ist halt infiziert.


----------



## Zsinj (24. Juni 2012)

DDoS-Angriff sind virtueller Vandalismus und haben nichts mit einer Demo, Protest oä. gemein. Selbst ein "Sh*tstorm" hat mehr von einer Demo..

DDoS-Angriffe als Grundrecht anzusehen - wo bleibt den das Recht für den Betreiber der Seite? Viele verdienen sich ihre Brötchen mit ihrer Internetseite.

Wer DDoS-Angriffe als legitimes Mittel ansieht hat in meinen Augen kein Rechtsbewusstsein.


----------



## Nikolaus117 (24. Juni 2012)

Hmm ich seh das nicht so schlimm, man kann es schon "vergleichen"

das "gleiche" ist es jedoch natürlich nicht.

bei wirklichen Demos enstehen unmengen ankosten! ihr hab keine Ahnung was die Einsätze vorallem gegen solche Demo gegen Atommüll etc kosten. Schaut euch Dokus an das geht oft in die Millionen! und ich glaube nicht das eine Webseite die vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar ist den selben schaden davon trägt.

die Idee find ich krass aber man KANN zumindest mal objektiv drüber nachdenken ob es wirklich ähnliche Funktionen haben "könnte"


----------



## zweilinkehaende (25. Juni 2012)

Das Argument mit dem Schaden der Betreiber zieht nicht! (siehe Rabe08)

Viel problematischer denke ich ist der undemokratische Charakter einer dDoS-Demo.
Sofern ein offizielles "Online-Demo"-Tool kein aktives einwirken erfordert, wie das beschriebene F5 hämmern, 
wäre es möglich so eine Demo theoretisch ewig fortzuführen, da die Polizei keine Möglichkeit hätte diese aufzulösen
und der Aufwand für die "Demonstranten" sehr gering wäre.

So bald man jedoch eine aktive Komponente (Taste drücken) einführen würde, die nicht durch technische Maßnahmen, 
bspw. Makros, umgangen werden kann, hätte ich nichts mehr dagegen.

An so einer Demo würde aber niemand teilnehmen.


----------



## MiToKo (25. Juni 2012)

Bei einer Sitzblockade oder einer Demo sieht man, dass echte Leute da hinter stehen und auch was für Menschen es sind. Bei DDOS Angriffen ist das leider nicht so. Außerdem besteht dabei das Problem, dass es zu Automatisiert passiert oder es auch unabsichtlich geschehen kann, z.B. wenn der Rechner mit nem Virus Infiziert ist. Leider gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit einer Demo im Internet. Zumindest keine, die auch viele Menschen benötigt.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Juni 2012)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Schaden der Betreiber zieht nicht! (siehe Rabe08)
> 
> Viel problematischer denke ich ist der undemokratische Charakter einer dDoS-Demo.
> Sofern ein offizielles "Online-Demo"-Tool kein aktives einwirken erfordert, wie das beschriebene F5 hämmern,
> ...


 

Die Polizei kann eine DDOS-Attacke vielleicht nicht verhindern. Aber gute Serveradministratoren können eine "angemeldete / angekündigte" DDoS-Attacke bereits im vorherein abwehren. Es gibt meines Wissens genug Möglichkeiten sich vor DDoS-Attacken zu schützen bzw. ins leere Laufen zu lassen.  Würden solche DDoS-Attacken tatsächlich legalisiert werden, gäbe es mMn wie bereits erwähnt eher mehr illegalge DDoS-Attacken wegen der Verbreitung solcher Tools an Laien. Die legalen Attacken verlieren doch ihren Reiz / Kick.


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2012)

Nikolaus117 schrieb:


> bei wirklichen Demos enstehen unmengen ankosten! ihr hab keine Ahnung was die Einsätze vorallem gegen solche Demo gegen Atommüll etc kosten. Schaut euch Dokus an das geht oft in die Millionen! und ich glaube nicht das eine Webseite die vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar ist den selben schaden davon trägt.



Das Problem ist nur, dass durch nen Polizeieinsatz bei ner Demo der Staatsapparat belastet wird, bei nem DDos Angriff jedoch eine Privatperson (Unternehmen). Das sind rein rechtlich gesehen zwei Paar Stiefel und nicht zu vergleichen. Ich glaube kaum, dass man Rechnungen von Serveradmins, die nen DDos abwehren ans Finanzamt schicken kann.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Die kosten im Prinzip nur die Polizeibeamten, die bei ner brisanten Demo sowieso dabei sind. Einen Server neu aufsetzten oder ein Backup aufspielen wird da wohl teurer sein ganz zu schweigen von den Ausfallkosten.


 
Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2012)

So im nachhinein betrachtet nicht.  Ein Großeinsatz kostet auch ne ganze Stange Geld.
Ändert aber nix daran, dass Staat als öffentliche Person und Unternehmen als Privatperson nicht über einen Kamm zu scheren sind.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (25. Juni 2012)

Es wäre ohne Probleme gewollt oder ungewollt möglich ein manuelles Drücken von F5 zu simulieren. Es gibt z.b. genug Tastaturen mit Makros. Die einmal starten und druchlaufen lassen bis Ultimo. Am Enda kann keiner lückenlos beweisen, dass NICHT manuell gedrückt wurde.

Eine bessere Alternative wäre z.B. eine Demo über temporäre DNS-umleitung, z.B. so:

Bei einer registrierten Behörde wird eine Demo angemeldet, nennen wir sie mal say-it-loud.org.
Auf dieser website wird die Domain z.b. Unternehmen.com angegeben sowie der Grund des Protests gegen diese Seite.
Diese Seite fordert nach Prüfung eine DNS Aktualisierung von Unternehmen.com (und untergeordneten direktaufrufen) nach z.B. unternehmen.com.say-it-loud.org an.
DNS aktualisierungen benötigen ja 24h, von daher würde gegen die Website einen Tag "protestiert".
Auf dieser Seite steht dann: Gegen die Domain Unternehmen.com wird momentan protestiert. Der Grund dieses Protests ist xxxxxxx. Eine Weiterleitung erfolg in 10, 9, 8, ... worauf dann die wirkliche Seite von Unternehmen.org angezeigt wird.
Auf der Protest-Seite könnten dann Protestler über einen Button [am Streik teilnehmen] ein Schild mit einer Protestmeldung anlegen welches im Wechsel über die Seite wandert.

Verursacht keinen reellen Schaden, informiert über die Protest-Meinungen wie echte "Schlachtrufe" und Protestschilder, Verursacht evtl. den gewünschten "Immageverlust", dadurch dass Benutzer halt 10 Sekunden den Protest verfolgen müssen und ggf. über "missstände" informiert werden bevor sie wie gewohnt die Seite nutzen können.

Wäre das (sofern umsetzbar) keine Alternative?


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Juni 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR

Deine Idee finde ich eigentlich recht "schlau" - technisch gesehen. Jedoch welcher Unternehmer richtet schon subdomains für Demonstranten ein 
Je nach dem was das von dir genannte "Schild" bzw. dazwischen geschaltete Seite dann inhaltlich enthält wäre das für ein Unternehmen sogar noch schlimmer als, wenn die ganze Seite einfach mal ein paar Stunden down ist 

Ich befürworte ja demonstrationen, aber wenn ich dann z.B. e-Banking oder mal schnell eine Bahnverbindung anschauen will und das auf Grund einer Demonstration nicht tun kann - ist der User selbst der gestrafte. Das hingegen ist bei einer öffenlichen Demonstration mMn etwas anders


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (25. Juni 2012)

naja, wären ja nur wenige sekunden wartezeit, und die subdomain würde ja über die staatliche protest-behörde geschaltet werden, die die dns-verknüpfung abgreift. Und wenn ein Gebäude blockiert wird, muss man sich ja auch erst mal durch die demonstranten durch wühlen bis man was machen kann. 

Aber selbst wenn dDOS praktiziert wird. Rechenzentren sollten schon massiv abgesichert sein. Selbst mein Router hat gute Schutzmechanismen gegen dDOS, da wird ei n Rechenzentrum erst recht IPs blocken bei dDOS verdacht bzw. wenn eine Session nach wenigen Augenblicken resettet wird.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Juni 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> naja, wären ja nur wenige sekunden wartezeit, und die subdomain würde ja über die staatliche protest-behörde geschaltet werden, die die dns-verknüpfung abgreift. Und wenn ein Gebäude blockiert wird, muss man sich ja auch erst mal durch die demonstranten durch wühlen bis man was machen kann.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn dDOS praktiziert wird. Rechenzentren sollten schon massiv abgesichert sein. Selbst mein Router hat gute Schutzmechanismen gegen dDOS, da wird ei n Rechenzentrum erst recht IPs blocken bei dDOS verdacht bzw. wenn eine Session nach wenigen Augenblicken resettet wird.


 
Hehe ja stimmt schon mit der Wartezeit. Doch freiwillig macht das eh keiner mit 
Ja ich denke auch, dass moderne Rechenzentren ihre Schutzmechanismen wie sogenannte IDPS (intrusion detection and prevention systems) haben.
Solche Systeme verwerfen die Datenpakete z.B. eines DDoS-Angreifers einfach - vermutlich bevor diese überhaupt den entsprechenden Webserver erreichen 

Ausserdem ist in Deutschland die Benutzung (Versuch) oder gar der Angriff mit DDoS-Tools strafrechtlich verfolgbar. Die Gesetze müssten angepasst werden. 


> In Deutschland ist die Beteiligung an DoS-Attacken als "Computersabotage" nach § 303b Abs. 1 StGB mit bis zu drei Jahren Freiheitsstrafe oder mit Geldstrafe  bedroht, wenn die Dateneingabe oder -übermittlung in der Absicht  erfolgt, einem anderen Nachteil zuzufügen, und dadurch eine  Datenverarbeitung, die für einen anderen von wesentlicher Bedeutung ist,  erheblich gestört wird.[12][13]  Dementsprechend verurteilte das LG Düsseldorf einen Täter, der im Wege  einer DDos-Attacke fremde Server mehrfach lahm gelegt hatte, wegen  Computersabotage und Erpressung zu einer mehrjährigen Freiheitsstrafe.[14]
> Gemäß § 303b Abs. 3 StGB ist auch der Versuch strafbar. Daneben ist  ferner auch die Vorbereitung einer Straftat nach § 303b Abs. 1 StGB  selbst strafbar, § 303b Abs. 5 StGB i. V. m. § 202c StGB. Hierunter  fällt insbesondere die Herstellung und Verbreitung von  Computerprogrammen für DoS-Attacken.[15]
> Außerdem kann der Geschädigte Schadenersatz fordern.[16]
> In Österreich können DoS- bzw DDoS-Attacken die strafrechtlichen  Delikte nach § 126a StGB (Datenbeschädigung) und 126b StGB (Störung der  Funktionsfähigkeit eines Computersystemes) erfüllen. Der Missbrauch von  Computerprogrammen nach § 126c StGB ist als Vorbereitungshandlung zu  diesen Delikten zu sehen und selbst unter Strafe gestellt.[17]
> ...


----------



## akimdemoscha (26. Juni 2012)

da demos gegen firmen wie amazon, paypal, +++ völlig sinnlos sind, müssen neue instrumente zum demonstrieren her. organisationen, die durch den marsch einiger weniger nicht zu beeindrucken zu sind müssen von der allgemeinheit abgestraft werden können! früher hat man die arbeiter nicht in die werke gelassen, damit die firmen nicht einfach weiter arbeiten konnten. heute ist das nicht mehr möglich! wie soll man denn das volksinteresse durchsetzen wenn man keinerlei macht hat.
aber wir deutschen sind ja eh die schergen, von banken und großkapital. und die meisten hier scheinbar schon so geeicht, das sie nicht mehr mitbekommen, das sie mit ihrer argumentation gegen ddos angriffe den firmen, die sich den "normalen demos" mitlerweile entzogen haben und die auf die rechte von arbeitern scheißen, auch noch bestätigen, das sie sich richtig verhalten!


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2012)

akimdemoscha schrieb:


> da demos gegen firmen wie amazon, paypal, +++ völlig sinnlos sind, müssen neue instrumente zum demonstrieren her. organisationen, die durch den marsch einiger weniger nicht zu beeindrucken zu sind müssen von der allgemeinheit abgestraft werden können! früher hat man die arbeiter nicht in die werke gelassen, damit die firmen nicht einfach weiter arbeiten konnten. heute ist das nicht mehr möglich! wie soll man denn das volksinteresse durchsetzen wenn man keinerlei macht hat.
> aber wir deutschen sind ja eh die schergen, von banken und großkapital. und die meisten hier scheinbar schon so geeicht, das sie nicht mehr mitbekommen, das sie mit ihrer argumentation gegen ddos angriffe den firmen, die sich den "normalen demos" mitlerweile entzogen haben und die auf die rechte von arbeitern scheißen, auch noch bestätigen, das sie sich richtig verhalten!



Deine Meinung leuchtet mir und ich verstehe dich auch. Trotzdem finde ich, ist diese Art von Protest genauso schädlich für alle die den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen. Unschuldige Leute, nicht die Firmen die Dreck am Stecken haben .
Stell dir mal vor du bist im Ausland, dir wird alles gestohlen und die Einzige Möglichkeit an Geld zu kommen ist z.B. eine Onlinetransaktion deiner Tante damit du dir einen Rückflug buchen kannst, was auch immer.
Nun steht das Onlinebankingtool nicht zur Verfügung weil demonstriert wird - eine Woche lang kann der Dienst nicht aufgerufen bzw. benutzt werden. Würdest du es dann toll finden, dass auf diese Art und Weise protestiert wird?
Die Gesellschaft wird immer fauler - jetzt müssen Demos schon über den PC laufen, am liebsten wohl über Facebook . Die Demonstranten sollen ihr Schild basteln, ihren Ar** an die frische Luft bewegen und persönlich demonstrieren. Die Präsenz von "echten" Leuten vor einem echten "Firmengebäude"  die ihre Meinung kundtun, das wird gesehen. DDoS-Demos werden dann abgetan -> " das war nur ein Scriptkiddie / PC-Nerd "


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (26. Juni 2012)

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass viele (vor allem fragwürdige, auch Facebook) Internetfirmen auf den Caymans oder in anderen rechtlichen Grauzonen sitzen. Da fliegt man nicht mal eben zigtausend Demonstranten ein um vor dem Firmengebäude zu demonstrieren. Und wer sagt, dass das Recht dort nicht so weit gebeugt werden dürfte, gegen Demonstranten mit massiver Gewalt vorzugehen?


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juni 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist, dass viele (vor allem fragwürdige, auch Facebook) Internetfirmen auf den Caymans oder in anderen rechtlichen Grauzonen sitzen. Da fliegt man nicht mal eben zigtausend Demonstranten ein um vor dem Firmengebäude zu demonstrieren. Und wer sagt, dass das Recht dort nicht so weit gebeugt werden dürfte, gegen Demonstranten mit massiver Gewalt vorzugehen?



Ja das stimmt ja schon. Aber selbst wenn in Deutschland die DDoS-Demonstration "anerkannt" wird. Ich würde niemals irgendwelche Server angreiffen die nicht in DE stehen - das gibt dann bestimmt ärger 
Natürlich hast du Recht, dass man mal nicht eben die Demonstranten einfliegen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2012)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gegen den "Verkehrswahnsinn" eine Demo auf der A1 Freitag nachmittags anmelde ...


 Na dann stell Dich mal Freitag auf die A1.
Was denkst Du, was dann von Dir übrig bleibt?

DDoS-Atacken können einem Unternehmen auch so schaden, daß man Mitarbeiter entlassen muß (entgangene Aufträge, ... ).
Wer zahlt den Menschen dann den finanziellen Schaden?
Der DDoS-Anmelder?


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2012)

akimdemoscha schrieb:


> da demos gegen firmen wie amazon, paypal, +++ völlig sinnlos sind,


 


warum sollte ich denn gegen Amazon demonstrieren wollen? Wo sollte ich denn sonst meine Bücher kaufen? Und Paypal? League of Legends, Project Cars, Karten fürs 24 Stundenrennen aufem Nürburgring, Blumen für meine Frau über Fleurop, alles mit Paypal bezahlt. Was ist dran negativ?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2012)

Im Inhaber geführten Buchladen zur Unterstützung der regionalen Wirtschaft!


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im Inhaber geführten Buchladen zur Unterstützung der regionalen Wirtschaft!



Lol


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Im Inhaber geführten Buchladen zur Unterstützung der regionalen Wirtschaft!



Kauf bei Amazon und Co schließt das Andere ja nicht zwangsläufig aus.


----------

